# Effexor XR memory loss



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

I've noticed that while I have been taking Effexor XR that I have had some significant memory issues. These are mostly short term memory problems, like remembering a conversation with my wife or children, forgetting where I placed things.Anyone else out there have similar problems on antidepressants?Any suggestions or tips on on how to combat this problem?


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

How long have you been on it? After about 3 mo's most of the side effects were gone for me. The big problem is coming off of these things. I stopped Paxil only after about 2 moâ€™s and was a mess for about 2 moâ€™s. I am still not quite back to normal. I think once you start these you have to stay on them indefinitely. BTW: Effexor did help me a little with IBS-D.


----------



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

I've been on Effexor for about three weeks now. I had been taking Celexa for about three months before that.Memory loss, according to my wife, (because I can't remember) began deteroriating when I started taking Celexa and became more pronounced after I started taking Effexor.


----------



## 15221 (Dec 7, 2005)

not that uncommon of a complaint check out ask a patient . com they show the darker side of just about every medication....anything is possible when your supplementing or manipulating your neurotransmitters....2 cents


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I had the same problem with Effexor XR. The only remedy was to go off of it. I've been off for a couple of years now. I still have some of the memory loss. I think it's permanent. When I was on the med, I felt like an Alzheimer's patient. It was horrible. Whatever you do, talk to a knowledgeable doc, one that knows about coming off of that med. It can have some pretty severe withdrawal side effects.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

What dose do you take? I was having that problem on Lexapro. I only take 37.5 mg of Effexor XR to keep my IBS under control. That way I have less side effects.


----------



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

I currently take 75 mg daily.


----------

